# Seiko Black Monster



## brad (Jul 10, 2004)

I know a lot has already been said about this watch and the O.M and after reading reports decided to take the plunge and buy a BM,even better I found out Roy was getting them and waited and bought from him









I received on thursday and just want to add that the quality of the watch for the money is unbelievable









I have worn it constantly since thursday evening and it is still on my wrist now

Thanks to all who commented on this watch as I decided to buy after reading great reviews and especially to our host for a great price and once again a delivery service second to none
















cheers

dave


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nice one Brad, seems Roy is selling a few of these!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I want to like the `Monster` I _really_ do, I just find the small outer crown protector looks like an after thought, so untidy IMVVVHO and spoils it for me, sorry


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

I am so tempted to go for one of Roy's orange monsters to brighten up my increasing collection of black dial Seiko divers ---- I just have this feeling I would wear it once a year on the beach









Does one get too old for this sort of watch? No don't answer - I think that will be an interesting discussion thread


----------



## Kzawilin (Nov 3, 2004)

This really is a great watch. Great quality and well put together and It certainly 'glows' well.

Recieved mine from Roy in the week, took it in to my local jewellers to adjust the strap on friday, took them ages, so they said it was free of charge.

Yesterday the pins started to fall out of the strap for no reason, the gits had only removed the pins and collets/collars but only put the bloody pins back in. I could have messed it up myself. No wonder they done it free of charge.

Anyone had any good experiences with high street jewellers for this sort of thing??

Luckily the strap was just about salvagable (Thanks Joolz). Its still in one piece.

Karl


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

We are all going Monster-mad - they are taking over the forums


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I've heard this story many times Karl about jewellers loosing the collets.


----------



## jimfs1 (Mar 4, 2005)

I wont tell anyone how I lost one of the collets in a shagpile carpet in the bathroom after resizing my monster.

And I wont tell any one how I found it with a Million candle power torch and one of those pipe and cable detectors, and a whole lota luck.

it only took about an hour on my hands and knees to locate it, in a precise military mine sweeping way.

SWMBO was getting worried when I wanted to make a grid out of cotton thread.










I had the last laugh though, 'cos I found it.

Jim

(My GP tells me my knees are getting better







)


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I kept having watch pins zing off and vanish into thin air
















I now make sure to change straps/bracelets on my bed with a pillow on its side behind the watch









Haven`t lost one since


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

> I wont tell anyone how I lost one of the collets in a shagpile carpet in the bathroom after resizing my monster.
> 
> And I wont tell any one how I found it with a Million candle power torch and one of those pipe and cable detectors, and a whole lota luck.
> 
> ...


Mmm I must admit that EOD training has got me out of a couple of scrapes in the past!! But that procedure for locating a monster collar is very impressive...
















Mike


----------



## jimfs1 (Mar 4, 2005)

If Id've thought on I could have marked the spot with a cocktail stick, like what they do in war films.


----------

